# gentoo.de Next Generation aka gdeng

## dertobi123

Seit geraumer Zeit ist gentoo.de so wie es ist, nicht schlecht, aber eindeutig erweiter-, bzw. verbesserbar. Nach dem letzten Layout-Refresh Anfang letzten Jahres ist es nunmehr mal wieder an der Zeit für Veränderungen und Verbesserungen.

Wie kannst Du dich beteiligen (vom zeitlichen Ablauf her in etwa in der passenden Reihenfolge)?

- Ideen, Vorschläge, Diskussionsanregungen

- Entwicklung und Umsetzung eines neuen Designs

- Programmierung

- Mitarbeit am "neuen" gentoo.de

Für den Anfang fände ich es gut, wenn möglichst viele hier berichten, was am bisherigen gentoo.de gut ist und was für Funktionen und Inhalte Ihr euch für die Zukunft wünscht. Ein bisschen "spinnen" sollte erlaubt sein, was realisierbar ist und was nicht kann man zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt einfacher aussieben  :Wink: 

Ich freue mich auf Eure Ideen!

2006-04-29 unsticky --Earthwings

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo.

Sehr nettes Thema. Gefällt mir.  :Smile: 

Generell würde ich mich zur Mitarbeit bereitstellen. Zumindest, wenns um Design-Sachen geht. Bis zum Studium habe ich auch noch ein wenig Zeit.

Was mir an gentoo.de gefällt:

Sehr übersichtlich gestaltete Seite, ohne den ganzen "Grafik-Schnick-Schnack"

Das Farbschema ist sehr stimmig.

Die Seite ist zu großen Teilen sehr übersichtlich.

Was mir an gentoo.de nicht (sonderlich) gefällt:

Der rechte Kasten. Da sind 2 Links und ein Tip drin. Meine Meinung: überflüssig! Die Links kann man zur Not auch links hinsetzen.

Bei den Dokumentationen ist es teilweise nicht sehr übersichtlich. Vielleicht sollte man einiges nach wiki "auslagern" und die Übersicht verbessern.

Die Seite wirkt meiner Meinung nach irgendwie "kalt". Es dreht sich größtenteils nur um Gentoo, aber kaum um die Community selber. Von der Usermap mal abgesehen (find ich genial - mal so nebenbei  :Very Happy:  ).

Soweit mein kurzes Brainstorming...

MfG

Keep

----------

## tango

Optisch finde ich die Seite auch sehr ansprechend, prima Design durchgängig eingehalten..

Der HTML Code könnte verbessert werden:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gentoo.de%2F

Ich würde gerne zu etwas beitragen, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das so recht machen soll...

 *Quote:*   

> - Entwicklung und Umsetzung eines neuen Designs
> 
>  -Programmierung

 

HTML und Programmierung ist nicht meine Stärke...

 *Quote:*   

> - Mitarbeit am "neuen" gentoo.de 

 

Gerne, aber kannst du das nochmal genauer definieren ?

tango

----------

## Earthwings

Gut:  Der Kopfteil und die Links darin. Sieht gut aus und enthält vernünftige Links.

 Die Formatierung der Dokumentation ist deutlich besser als auf gentoo.org 

 Die Darstellung der Neuigkeiten - inhaltlich und vom Layout - gefällt mir

 Eigene Beiträge wie die "Neue Features..." 

Verbesserungswürdig:  Die Neuigkeiten auf der Hauptseite sind erst sichtbar, wenn man nach unten scrollt. Für neue Besucher ist die Projektbeschreibung interessant, für regelmäßige nicht.

 Die Tipps des Tages auf der rechten Seite sind in der jetzigen Form überflüssig. Vielleicht durch News Schlagzeilen ersetzen. Lieber gar keine Tipps als immer die gleichen.

 Es könnten noch mehr Neuigkeiten und eigene Beiträge geschrieben werden (fällt zum Teil unter Spinnerei   :Wink:  )

 Die Hinweise dazu, wie man mithelfen kann (Übersetzung, Ebuilds, ...?) könnten etwas strukturierter sein.

 Die Zusammenstellung der Kategorien und der jeweiligen Unterpunkte auf der linken Seite (Übersicht, Projekt, Dokumentation) ist irgendwie sonderbar. Warum stehen Links zur Doku unter Übersicht, aber das Handbuch unter Doku, und warum Informationen für Übersetzer unter Dokumentation? 

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

like Earthwings + die neue Seite sollte noch mehr W3C-Konform, und vor allem noch barrierefreier werden.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## samsonus

also erstens:

würde auch gerne mithelfen!! inwiefern ich mich beteiligen kann, müsste man mir allerdings sagen  :Wink: 

zum zweiten:

auch wenn ich vielleicht da dem ein oder anderen einen dorn ins auge hau, aber ich würde noch mehr auf infos zur distri schreiben.

sachen wie, was passiert eigentlich wie wo und wann.

bsp: was macht eigentlich bootstrappen!! etc

quasi das man einen teil absondert, in dem es um mehr oder weniger alltägliche sachen geht und man sich doch anstrengen muss um sowas zu finden.

*gehe die gefahr ein, dass mir jemand sagt, dass man die eigeninitiative damit zerstört*

gruss samsonus

----------

## tango

Wie wäre es einen Gentoo-Neueinsteiger mal auf die Seite zu schicken und dann die Erfahrungen , Probleme und Wünsche solch eines User gezielt umzusetzen...

Ich denke gentoo.de sollte für alle Benutzer gleichermaßen interessant sein, und was Neueinsteigern fehlt können diese doch am Besten selber beantworten..

tango

----------

## Keepoer

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> auch wenn ich vielleicht da dem ein oder anderen einen dorn ins auge hau, aber ich würde noch mehr auf infos zur distri schreiben.
> 
> sachen wie, was passiert eigentlich wie wo und wann.
> 
> bsp: was macht eigentlich bootstrappen!! etc
> ...

 

Die Idee find ich klasse.   :Very Happy: 

Teile davon würden viele wohl interessieren und man muss nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen.  :Smile: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## slick

Eine Tipps-Box sollte es weiterhin geben. Evt. "gepuffert" durch einen neuen oder einen der vielen Tricks-Threads hier. Natürlich mit einem Archiv der bereits einmal publizierten Tipps.

Die Dokumentionen sollte mal auf einen Abgleich mit gentoo.org gefahren werden. Meist finden sich dort mehr und aktuellere deutsche Dokumentationen, auch wenn diese nicht dort immer extra verlinkt bzw. leicht zu finden sind.

Desweiteren finde ich es etwas unpassend die News so "platzverschwenderisch" auf der Startseite unterzubringen. Hier wäre es evt. besser eine Art Sitemap / Übersicht als Startseite zu machen und die News auf einer extra Seite anzubieten. Grad der Neuling wird sich freuen schnell das Gesuchte zu finden. Weiß auch nicht obs das schon gibt, aber die News wären in RSS bzw. Atom sicher auch nicht schlecht.

Zumindest erstmal meine ersten spontanen Einfälle...

Oh, einer kam mir noch grad eben: 

Wie wärs es analog zu den "Devs des Monats" aus dem GWN einmal pro Woche/14Tage einen der (längeren) Foren-User vorzustellen. Also wenn er denn will, evt. nach freiwilliger Meldung im Forum. So mit einem kurzen "Interview" (Fragen am besten im Forum sammeln, auch mal was kurioses... (Welche ist Deine liebste Fehlermeldung? oder sowas)  und vielleicht ein kurzer Text wie er zu Gentoo kam und was er damit macht.  Vielleicht noch irgendein Pic dazu, kann ja auch ein Screenshot oder Foto der Computerecke sein  :Wink:  Zumindest so hat man immer was lesenswertes auf der Seite, und Leute finden sich dafür bestimmt immer.

----------

## return13

Hier im Forum gibt es so einige wirklich gute Artikel wie z.B. tutorials gute tipps etc. die so ziemlich jedem von uns schonmal nützlich waren, ich bin dafür das gut Anleitungen, Howtos, Tipps etc. vom forum ins gentoo.de eingebracht werden. Vielleicht könnte man das forum und gentoo.de ja verknüpfen, so dass man einen Artikel bewerten kann und je nach dem wie gut und oft er bewertet wurde er automatisch ins gentoo.de kommt...

----------

## dertobi123

Zuallerst: Ich fühle mich ein wenig geschmeichelt, wie gut gentoo.de hier bisher wegkommt  :Wink: 

Als Arbeitsauftrag für die nächsten Tage werde ich mitnehmen kleinere Verbesserungen an der jetzigen Seite zu machen (W3C Verträglichkeit, rechten Kasten entfernen, Links im linken Kasten logischer gruppieren).

Ansonsten scheint ein breiter Konsenz in Richtung eines Online-Magazins zu gehen, dass unter anderem aus News aus der Gentoo Welt, Tipps&Tricks und längeren Howtos, Hintergrundartikeln (z.B. Was passiert beim bootstrap?) und Benutzer/Entwicklerportraits bestehen kann.

@tango:

Besorg uns ein paar Gentoo-Neulinge und mach mit ihnen den gentoo.de Test  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Zuallerst: Ich fühle mich ein wenig geschmeichelt, wie gut gentoo.de hier bisher wegkommt 

 

Also, bisher fand ich gentoo.de eigentlich nicht verkehrt! 

Vielleicht könnte man ja die Seitenbreite auf nur 80% setzen und oben rechts neben das Gentoo Logo, in den freien Bereich, noch die Links für Shop und die Partnerseiten rechtsbündig einsetzen?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Ruad

Erwähnt mittlerweile mehrfach, aber ich hab da noch eine Nuance hinzuzufügen: Ordnung und Geradlinigkeit!

Damit meine ich, dass eine einzige Form der Dokumentation/Anleitung/Howto/Tipps erschaffen wird. Entweder arbeitsanfällige und von dritten nicht editierbares doc.gentoo.de oder ein freies wiki.gentoo.de. Es sollte nur eine Referenz im deutschsprachigen Raum geben, auf die verwiesen wird. Sich durch ein Forum zu wühlen ist lustig, wenn man Zeit und Muße hat, sich mit dem drumherum zu beschäftigen, aber manchmal will man einfach nur die Info haben.  :Smile: 

Und dann wäre dann noch eine übersichtliche Erwähnung von allen Projektseiten auf *.gentoo.*(de)

Ein packages.gentoo.org habe ich erst im Forum erwähnt gefunden. Jetzt beim Nachsehen finde ich es auch als link im Lauftext unter "Projekt". Das sollte prominenter und geordneter erscheinen.

In der Leiste links finde ich auch, dass die Dokumentation( ich finde sie eigentlich in der Leiste oben, wo sie jetzt schon ihre Erwähnung findet, am besten) nur an einer Stelle erwähnt werden sollte. Wenn sie schon eine eigene Überschrift hat, warum finde ich sie noch unter Übersicht in zweifacher Form?

So weit. Vielleicht kommt noch etwas  :Wink: 

P.S.: Ein Wiki hätte den Vorteil, dass er zwar für seine Qualität auch moderiert und vom Team bearbeitet gehört, wie es beim Handbuch eh nötig ist, aber dafür ist die Chance auf freie Mitarbeit im Wiki eindeutig höher.

----------

## slick

Also die Idee mit dem Wiki halte ich nicht für so toll. Wenn dann muß man klar abgrenzen für was das Wiki genutzt werden soll. Ansonsten würde man nur eine neue "Kopie" von de.gentoo-wiki.com aufmachen, was mehr verwirrt als es hilft, da sich gentoo-wiki.com m.e. recht gut entwickelt hat. Da wäre das Wiki auf Gentoo.de vermutlich nur der kleine Bruder und würde nach einem Anfangshype vermutlich schnell an Wachstum verlieren.  Wenn dann sollte man das Wiki für Erklärungen (wie oben z.B. bootstrap genannt) verwenden, aber nicht auf HowTos setzen, wobei dann natürlich die Trennung schwierig wird.

EDIT: Evt. könnte man in die Richtung gehen das man Dokumentationen mit einer Kommentarmöglichkeit versieht, so kann man zu den jeweiligen Schritten Hinweise verfassen und ggf. auf die passenden Threads im Forum linken. Das in einer Art Wiki wäre sicher recht hilfreich.

----------

## Ruad

Mir ist dabei egal, ob es bei de.gentoo-wiki.com bleibt, ein wiki.gentoo.de auf ebenjenes weiterlinkt oder man die Struktur (ich weiß nicht wer verantwortlich für gentoo-wiki.com ist) so vereinheitlicht, dass es auf ein wiki.gentoo.* herausläuft (mein favourite  :Wink:  ). Es geht mir einzig darum, dass es EINE Anlaufstelle gibt und man sich nicht von den Docs zum Wiki und dann noch zum Wiki2?! durchhangelt. Auch wenn Linuxer meinen, dass ein wenig selbstorganisiertes Suchen dazu gehört, aber irgendwann will man das Ding nutzen. Es reicht doch, wenn man einiges lesen muss. Da muss man nicht auch noch mühsam zusammensuchen.

Aber du hast recht, es sollte unter allen Umständen unterbunden werden noch eine Anlaufinstanz zu errichten. Ich meinte eher das Gegenteil.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Leute,

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> [...]@tango:
> 
> Besorg uns ein paar Gentoo-Neulinge und mach mit ihnen den gentoo.de Test 

 

ich beschäftige mich seit August 2005 aktiv mit Gentoo bin also sozusagen ein Neuling bei Gentoo. Mit Linux an sich konnte ich mich im Studium bei meiner Projektarbeit (VPN mit Linux) beschäftigen. Ursprünglich war der Einsatz eines Gentoo-Systems (2004.3) geplant leider machte mir ein PC-Spreaker der sich mit der HDD nicht vertagen hat (war zu nah dran) einen Stich durch die Rechnung und ich mußte aus Zeitproblemen auf Suse (wenn ich nur daran denke bekomme ich Alpträume) zurückgreifen. In der Zeit lernte ich Gentoo immer mehr zu schätzen und ärgerte mich maßlos über Suse... aber was solls Abschlussprojekt lief auch mit Suse und es gab auch eine herausragende Bewertung für die Arbeit   :Very Happy: .

Zurück zu gentoo.de ich finde die Seite gut es sind aber noch Verbesserungen möglich (ich hoffe ich wiederhole einige Sachen   :Cool:  um Aussagen anderer zu bekräftigen).

1. alle Dokus an eine Stelle packen (Desktop-Doku, Handbuch, Tips & Tricks)

2. die Tagestips sind super würde mich aber darüber freuen alle Vergangenen lesen zu können

3. gute Howto´s aus diesem Forum würde ich auf der Seite auf das wesentliche gekürzt einpflegen (die Howto´s sind wirklich spitze nur manchmal etwas lang zum kompletten durchlesen aller Posts)

4. auflisten typischer Fehler und ihre Lösung wären auch nicht schlecht (Grundlage dieses Forum)

5. Dokus wenn möglich auf dem aktuellen Stand halten (evtl. mehr Leute dazu einbinden es müssen ja nicht 5 Leute alles machen)

6. alte News in ein Archiv packen somit wird sie Seite kompakter (ich persönlich finde Seiten wo man ewig scrollen kann schrecklich)

Ein weiteres Wiki halte ich aber für unnötig. Ich fände es besser wenn Veränderungen oder Verbesserungen durch eine "Kontrolle" gehen. Machbar wäre das z.B. durch Vorstellen von Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Änderungen in einem Art Bug-Report für die Doku oder auch den Rest der Seite. So kann man konrolliert und geprüft die Dokus auch die Leute los lassen   :Very Happy: .

Wenn Bedarf besteht stelle ich mich gerne zu Verfügung. Um so mehr dabei mitmachen um so einfacher und überschaubarer wird es dann für jeden einzelnen der bei der Gestaltung der Seite mitwirkt.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## bladus

Hallo,

an der Programmierung würde ich mich gerne beteiligen - falls es denn möglich ist.

Vorallem sollte das ganze Barrierefreier gemacht werden -> weg mit den Tabellen - die sind nicht für's "Designen" gedacht.

Natürlich dann auch W3C-Komform.

Man könnte dann auch evtl. ein bisschen mit den CSS rumspielen und ggf. eine Handheld Version rausbringen  :Wink: 

Was ich sonst noch ändern würde:

- das obere Menü sollte eine art Hover-Effekt haben und nicht so unübersichtlich sein (heisst: Die Elemente deutlicher voneinander abgrenzen)

- RSS-Feed etc.

- Generel fände ich es besser wenn die einzelnen Elemente irgentwie ineinander Verlaufen würden.

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> Besorg uns ein paar Gentoo-Neulinge und mach mit ihnen den gentoo.de Test 

 

Man findet in Linux-Chats sicherlich ein paar Linux-Neueinsteiger, die nur wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt haben..

Wenn ihr das allgemein als gut befindet würde ich mich darum kümmern..

tango

----------

## dertobi123

Da es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt darum geht soviel Feedback und Ideen wie möglich zu bekommen fände ich das ziemlich klasse  :Wink: 

----------

## phixom

nun mein Senf dazu:

Also vom Layout ist gentoo.de nicht schlecht, aber es sollte weniger auf Tabellen als mehr auf CSS gesetzt werden. Nutzt ihr eigentlich ein CMS oder sind das relativ statische Seiten?

Die Navigation sollte vereinheitlicht werden, oben in der Leiste befinden sich gleiche und vollkommen andere Links als auf der linken Seite.

Die Startseite sollte nicht mit "das Projekt"  beginnen, sondern eher mit einer Übersicht oder News. Wer Infos über "Das Projekt" will, kann sich diese über den "Das Projekt" Link abrufen.

Die rechte Seite kann entfallen, oder (bitte nicht schlagen) für Werbung genutzt werden.

Nochmal zur Navigation. Diese sollte etwas klarer struktuiert sein. Ich glaube, dass Punkte wie Features in Portage xxx und yyy nicht unbedingt als Level1 Punkt stehen sollten. Weiterhin sollte die Navi einheitlich für alle Gentoo.de Seiten durchgezogen werden und man sollte sehen an welcher Menuebene man sich gerade befindet. Mal gibt es links Menüpunkte, mal ist da was vollkommen anderes, z.B. in der Doku. Das verwirrt etwas. Eine kleine Suche oder ein Stichwortverzeichnis mit den wichtigsten Wörtern wäre nicht schlecht. So habe ich einige Howtos auf Gentoo.de bis jetzt nur über Google gefunden.

de.gentoo-wiki.com sollte teilintegriert werden. Kann man das spiegeln? ich dachte da an sqlmirror oder jdbc-raid für die Daten.

Alternativ kann man darauf verweisen, z.B. in einigen Artikeln.

Gut das wars für's Erste.

phixom

PS.: Ich wusste gar nicht, das der "Förderverein Gentoo e.V." in Oberhausen ist. Da war ich letzte Woche erst. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich mal vorbeigekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

Entmüllt das gentoo.de cvs oder schafft es ganz ab.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Entmüllt das gentoo.de cvs oder schafft es ganz ab.

 

Ich vermute mal du meinst das Ebuild-Overlay?

Das Problem ist: Es ist so wie es ist historisch gewachsen, es hat nie Zugriffsbeschränkungen gegeben und dementsprechend ist a) die Qualität einiger Ebuilds und b) die Tatsache, dass etliche veraltete Sachen darin liegen, zu erklären.

Die Overlay Problematik bin ich gerne bereit ausserhalb dieser Thematik zu führen - dies setzt aber voraus, dass realisierbare Vorschläge gemacht werden. Ein blosses "Ausmüllen" (Nach welchen Kriterien?) bringt langfristig gar nichts.

----------

## Inte

Wenn Weihnachten wäre, würde ich mir folgendes für gentoo.de wünschen:

Aus gentoo.de sollte ein Portal für alle deutschsprachigen Gentoonutzer werden, in dem ...

... die Nachrichten (News) zentraler Bestandteil der Einstiegsseite werden und mit Kommentaren versehen werden können.

... eine Suchfunktion für die Anleitungen von gentoo.de, das deutschsprachige Forum (forums.gentoo.org) sowie das deutschsprachige Wiki (de.gentoo-wiki.com) integriert ist (Beispiel: UbuntuUsers.de).

... der Gentoo-Shop besser integriert ist und nicht nur als einfacher Link sein Dasein fristet.

... mehr auf gentoo-ev.org aufmerksam gemacht wird (z.B. dessen News mit integrieren - auch wenn es nicht häufig welche gibt, sind diese umso interessanter).

... den deutschen Mirrors eine eigene Seite gewidmet ist.

... der deutsche GWN (auch wenn er verspätet kommt) in den News wieder verlinkt wird.Und wenn ich dann noch mehr ins Schwärmen gerate, träume ich von einem einzigen Login für alle Gentoo-Projekte (bugs, wiki, forum, cvs, etc.) und einem globalen Design, dass wie aus einem Guss wirkt. forums.gentoo.org, gentoo.de, de.gentoo-wiki.com und gentoo-ev.org vereinigt Euch zum Wohle aller.  :Very Happy: 

Aber da es bekanntlich noch drei Monate dauert bis das Christkind kommt, begnüge ich mich mit einem Lob und bedanke mich für Eure bisherige Arbeit die in dem Projekt steckt.  :Razz: 

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nach welchen Kriterien?

 

Die hast Du mit a + b schon genannt.

----------

## dertobi123

 *phixom wrote:*   

> Nutzt ihr eigentlich ein CMS oder sind das relativ statische Seiten?

 

Das sind nahezu 100% statische Seiten, die wie die Doku in XML vorliegen. Es besteht kein Zwang bei XML zu bleiben (Dokumentation ausgenommen!).

 *phixom wrote:*   

> de.gentoo-wiki.com sollte teilintegriert werden. Kann man das spiegeln? ich dachte da an sqlmirror oder jdbc-raid für die Daten.

 

Halte ich für wenig praktikabel und noch weniger sinnvoll.

 *phixom wrote:*   

> PS.: Ich wusste gar nicht, das der "Förderverein Gentoo e.V." in Oberhausen ist. Da war ich letzte Woche erst. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich mal vorbeigekommen 

 

Macht wenig Sinn, das ist nur eine Postanschrift, kein "Büro" oder sowas  :Wink: 

Besteht Interesse sich am Wochenende mal im IRC zusammenzusetzen und einige Vorschläge weiter auszudisktieren?

Ich würde dann mal die TOPs ausarbeiten.

----------

## Sas

Ich schließe mich Carlo und Inte - aber auch dem allgemeinen Lob - mal an.

----------

## hoschi

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wenn Weihnachten wäre, würde ich mir folgendes für gentoo.de wünschen:
> 
> Aus gentoo.de sollte ein Portal für alle deutschsprachigen Gentoonutzer werden, in dem ...
> 
> ... die Nachrichten (News) zentraler Bestandteil der Einstiegsseite werden und mit Kommentaren versehen werden können.
> ...

 

Ich finde die Installations und Bedienungsanleitung (Gentoo-Handbook) für Gentoo sollte etwas "direkter" erreichbar sein, 

also gleich als ein direkter Link in der Navigation. Und alle weiteren Dokus etwas klarer strukturiert, vielleicht sogar so, dass 

man die Punkte Handbuch und HowTos zusammenfasst, und dann als obersten Punkt zum Handbuch führt, und darunter fasst schon tabellarisch die einzelnen HowTos (nach Themenbereichen gegliedert) auflistet.

In die Navi sollte unbedingt ein Link zum Wiki, vielleicht kann man das Wiki auch dynamisch in Gentoo.de integrieren, wegem dem Look&Feel.

Also mehr Wert auf Klarheit und Zusammenfassung, sowie die Installtions/Bedienungsanleitung

----------

## bladus

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Besteht Interesse sich am Wochenende mal im IRC zusammenzusetzen und einige Vorschläge weiter auszudisktieren?
> 
> Ich würde dann mal die TOPs ausarbeiten.

 

Ich hätte Interesse

----------

## tango

Ich würde sogar den Channel bereitstellen  :Wink: 

Zu den Neueinsteigern, habe erst am Wochenende wieder Zeit, dafür werden die Antworten auch vorher schonmal "gefiltert", d.h doppeltes vermieten etc...

tango

----------

## samsonus

hätte auch interessem, aber nur wenig zeit am we, wenn es passt, dann schau ich mit rein.

gruss samsonus

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde auch gerne einen Beitrag leisten. Design ist da weniger meine Stärke, eher die Umsetzung.

Nennt doch einfach mal nen Termin und Channel/IRC-Server am WE.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Ich würde auch gerne meinen Teil dazu beitragen die Seite im neuen Glanz erstrahlen zu lassen   :Cool: .

Beim IRC bin ich dabei kann aber erst nach 20:30 am WE (bin am renovieren und kann

meine Helfer nicht im Stich lassen).

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich wäre auch von meiner seite auf jeden fall dabei. ich müsste nur den termin wissen.

----------

## dertobi123

Wie schauts mit Montag, 03.10., 20:00 Uhr in #gentoo-doc-de im Freenode Netz aus?

----------

## blice

Ich bin jetzt fast 8 Monate bei Gentoo .. aber heute zum erstenmal "bewusst" durch gentoo-de gegangen  :Smile: 

Alles in Allem ist die Seite okay, der rechte Balken ist überflüssig.

Ich bin auch ein Gentoo-Noob bzw linux-noob, d.h. wenn ich probleme habe gehe Googlen (seit diesem Jahr soagr im Duden  :Smile:  ) und finde schon irgendwo - irgendwo - irgendwo ne antwort.. lande aber meistens im forums.gentoo.org .

Was echt cool wäre, wäre eine Suchfunktion auf gentoo.de , die alle Ressourcen von gentoo.de , forum und wiki "spidert" damit Neulinge sich nicht erst durch etliche 100-e seiten Debian,Suse,RedHat texte suchen müssen, um dann doch im forum nen Thread zu eröffnen .

ich persönlich würde mir auch eine seite hardware.gentoo.de oder sowas wünschen, wo nach klasse,hersteller etc erklärt wird, wie man welches gerät mit welcher Software zum laufen kriegt.

Helfen könnte ich auch ein bisschen, zum einen durch das bisserl übung/erfahrung dass ich mittlerweile habe, zum zweiten kann ich PHP/html/css/mysql und java (nicht javascript, das ist bei mir gesperrt) 

mfg blice (mal sehen ob ichs montag in Irc schaffe, abere 20:00 sieht gut aus )

----------

## buthus

generell gefällt mir die seite ganz gut. persönlich fehlt mir aber ein update bereich ( wenn möglich ) in dem die wichtigsten änderrungen gelistet werden zb. neuer kernel, kde update, office update etc. in einem kleinen kasten direkt auf der hauptseite. wie gesagt, weiss nicht ob das ohne weiteres machbar ist.

was ich noch prima fände, wäre ein eigenes deutsches gentoo forum, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen das bestehende, aber wenn es ein eigenes wäre könnte man durch unterforen, das ganze viel besser gliedern in viele bereiche zb. installation, sound, windowmanager etc. so könnte man auch sachen besser wieder finden.

wenn auch noch hilfe benötigt wird, bin ich gerne bereit aufgaben zu übernehmen und/oder auch technische unterstützung anzubieten

----------

## samsonus

also soweit ich weiss ich ein neues forum unnötig, da ich irgendwo mal gelesen hab, dass die neue Version dieses Forums Unterforen unterstützen soll.

Ausserdem denke ich, dass ein aufsplitten in zuviele Quellen das Suchen nur erschweren würde und viele Dinge dann in Querverweise verzweigen würde. 

mfg samsonus

----------

## chilla

Also was mich ansprechen würde: eine erweiterte "Tipp-Box"

Und zwar, das täglich ein "random-tip" aus dem gentoo-wiki tipps&tricks lager dort angezeigt wird. 

"Tipp des Tages: blablabla einfacher erreichen per blubb." <- das ganze als Link zum wiki-artikel.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wie schauts mit Montag, 03.10., 20:00 Uhr in #gentoo-doc-de im Freenode Netz aus?

 

Geht klar ich bin da  :Very Happy: .

Bis dahin

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## ian!

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> also soweit ich weiss ich ein neues forum unnötig, da ich irgendwo mal gelesen hab, dass die neue Version dieses Forums Unterforen unterstützen soll.

 

phpBB3 wird das können. Da aber niemand weiss, wann das released werden soll und wir nicht vor hatten bis Weihnachten 2028 zu warten, haben wir das nun selbst implementiert. Subforen werden also ab dem nächsten Update möglich sein.

----------

## griesgram

Hallo,

ihr wolltet eine Meinung von einem Gentoo Anfänger, hier ist sie.

Das Handbuch gefiel mir sehr gut - 2005.0. Als ich dieses System neu aufgesetzt habe vor zwei Wochen und dann

ein Update gefahren habe mußte ich mir natürlich das Handbuch 2005.1 heraussuchen um z. B. die Netzwerkeinstellungen zu ändern. Die ersten Versuche liefen schief z.B. Einrichtung der /etc/fstab da für Anfänger nicht beschrieben ist das z.B. alles angepaßt werden muß wie im Handbuch, desweiteren heißt es beim Einrichten von grub nicht mehr

```
initrd (hd0,0)/inirtrd-genk...
```

sondern z.b.

```
initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10
```

.

Was mir persönlich fehlt ist eine besser Erklärung von Portage. Okay, es gibt die manpage jedoch ist das auch nicht des Weisheits letzter Schluß. So etwas wie eix oder mask, hardmask wird zu wenig beschrieben. Eigentlich finde ich die

Beschreibung für portage am wichtigsten denn das ist das wichtigste am Gentoo. Als Beispiel es gibt tausend Seiten für Debians apt-get, tar, rpm usw. 

Tipps und Tricks finde ich sehr gut, sollte man evtl. per mail versenden.

Es ist auch über eine eigene Wiki Seite gesprochen worden welche ich auch sehr begrüßen würde wie z. B. die von

kanotix http://kanotix.com/info/index.php

Auf der Wiki Seite hat man die Möglichkeit zu suchen, nach neusten Einträgen suchen etc.

Sonst bin ich sehr begeistert, auch vom Forum und für die viele und tolle Hilfe.

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh, einer kam mir noch grad eben: 
> 
> Wie wärs es analog zu den "Devs des Monats" aus dem GWN einmal pro Woche/14Tage einen der (längeren) Foren-User vorzustellen. Also wenn er denn will, evt. nach freiwilliger Meldung im Forum. So mit einem kurzen "Interview" (Fragen am besten im Forum sammeln, auch mal was kurioses... (Welche ist Deine liebste Fehlermeldung? oder sowas)  und vielleicht ein kurzer Text wie er zu Gentoo kam und was er damit macht.  Vielleicht noch irgendein Pic dazu, kann ja auch ein Screenshot oder Foto der Computerecke sein  Zumindest so hat man immer was lesenswertes auf der Seite, und Leute finden sich dafür bestimmt immer.

 

Das wäre echt eine tolle Idee. Das würde das Community-Gefühl stärken (Ausserdem wollte ich immer schon mal wissen, ob einige von euch wirklich so aussehen wie auf dem Avtar   :Wink:  ).

Ich würde mich auch einem Interview stellen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> Was mir persönlich fehlt ist eine besser Erklärung von Portage.

 

Du hast die gentoo.org Dokumentation gelesen? Für einen ausführlichen Bericht, was nicht klar genug ist oder gar fehlt, ist das Doku-Team sicher dankbar.

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> Okay, es gibt die manpage jedoch ist das auch nicht des Weisheits letzter Schluß.

 

Was heißt die man page?  :Arrow:  equery files portage | grep /man/

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> eix

 

Das ist ein externes Projekt, dementsprechend findest Du dort auch die Dokumentation.

----------

## bladus

Prima Idee mit dem Forenuser vorstellen - würde auch für mich ein Grund mehr sein die Seite regelmässiger zu besuchen.

Am Montag bin ich im IRC mit dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## griesgram

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast die gentoo.org Dokumentation gelesen? Für einen ausführlichen Bericht, was nicht klar genug ist oder gar fehlt, ist das Doku-Team sicher dankbar.

 

Ja, das Handbuch habe ich komplett gelesen, auch portage. Vielleicht ist es auch die Umstellung von Debian auf Gentoo   :Wink: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Okay, es gibt die manpage jedoch ist das auch nicht des Weisheits letzter Schluß.
> 
> Was heißt die man page?  equery files portage | grep /man/

 

Das ist leider mein manko, -Englisch-  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> eix[
> 
> Das ist ein externes Projekt, dementsprechend findest Du dort auch die Dokumentation.

 

Auch wenn es ein extenes Projekt ist bin ich im Forum darauf gestoßen bzw. Sino hat es mir erklärt. Es ist wirklich ein

nützliches tool welches das Leben leichter macht.

Das ganze ist eben aus der Sicht eines Anfängers.  :Wink: 

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hab mal versucht alle Vorschläge und Ideen kategorisiert zusammen zu fassen, das Ergebnis hier:

http://www.scherbaum.info/~tobias/gdeng.pdf

Wir "sehen" uns nachher.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi slick,

 *slick wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Oh, einer kam mir noch grad eben: 
> 
> Wie wärs es analog zu den "Devs des Monats" aus dem GWN einmal pro Woche/14Tage einen der (längeren) Foren-User vorzustellen. Also wenn er denn will, evt. nach freiwilliger Meldung im Forum. So mit einem kurzen "Interview" (Fragen am besten im Forum sammeln, auch mal was kurioses... (Welche ist Deine liebste Fehlermeldung? oder sowas)  und vielleicht ein kurzer Text wie er zu Gentoo kam und was er damit macht.  Vielleicht noch irgendein Pic dazu, kann ja auch ein Screenshot oder Foto der Computerecke sein  Zumindest so hat man immer was lesenswertes auf der Seite, und Leute finden sich dafür bestimmt immer.

 

nach dem Treffen heute im Chat habe ich mich dazu bereiterklärt bei dem von dir angesprochenen Thema mitzuwirken. Einzelheiten und derartiges kann man ja per PM bequatschen.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Inte

Hier eine Zusammenfassung des Chats (kompletter Mitschnitt) auf irc.freenode.net von 20:00h bis 22:00h im Channel #gentoo-doc-de:Organisation in Teams (min. 2 Personen) zur Pflege des Auftritts (Layout/Design, News, Docs, Howtos, (Erfahrungs-)Berichte & Tipps)

Anarcho und bladus

Neustrukturierung der Präsenz gentoo.de mittels div/css über Datenbankabfrage (CMS?)

Webinterface für News und Kommentarfunktion

Filterfunktion für News-Kategorien

Modularisierung der Elemente (News, TippsDB, Kommentarfunktion, etc.)

Standard konformes Design (nur notwendigste IE Hacks)

Dokumentation der Modulschnittstelle

Lokale Suchfunktion

Als Goodie: Forward-Suchfunktion von forums.gentoo.org & de.gentoo-wiki.org (Keine eigene Indizierung)

Earthwings & Inte (+grahl04 für Security)

News (incl. [Auszüge des] GWN)

Sinnvolle Kategorisierung erarbeiten (Rubriken: Admin [z.B. GLSA und/oder selbst gepflegter GLADYS], Community [z.B. GUM], etc.)

Hungry_Hugo & slick

Community-Porträts

dertobi123

TippsDB

Noch ohne Betreuer

Berichte/Docs (Wie funktioniert was? z.B. Was passiert beim Bootstrap? Was ist eine Toolchain? Wie richte ich einen CVS-Zugang ein? Wie hilft mir bugs.gentoo.org?)

Howtos (Redaktionelle Aufarbeitung von de.gentoo-wiki.org und Howtos aus den Foren - qualität++)

evtl. direktes verlinken zum Wiki und Auszeichnung mit einem verified by gentoo-doc-de-Award. (Das Logo würde ich gerne basteln)

Redundanz so weit wie möglich vermeiden (langfristige QA)!

Übersetzte Dokumentation von gentoo.org muss xml/xsl bleiben!

Teilnehmer (in order of appearance): Hungry_Hugo, dertobi123, chrib, bladus, Anarcho, grahl04, Earthwings, Inte, griesgram, NightTwix & HeadbangingMan.

Nächster Chat: Montag, der 10. Oktober um 20:00h auf irc.freenode.net in #gentoo-doc-de

Inhaltliche, orthografische und grammatikalische Fehler sind gewollt und sollen gentoo.de NextGen in meinem Sinn beeinflussen.  :Wink: 

PS.: Danke nochmal and Hungry_hugo für das Logfile.

----------

## thereapman

Hab den Thread jetz erst endeck sonst wär ich bestimmt auch zum chat gekommen *g*. Auf alle Fälle ne super Idee!

Vor allem finde ich die News sollten Inhaltlich verbessert werden. die Letzte ist vom 8.8. 

Wie wärs wenn gentoo.de eine eigene übersetzung des aktuellen GWN macht. da der deutsche ja a) immer ziemlich spät rauskommt und b) nicht immer die selben Themen hat. Müsste halt jemand mit sehr guten Englischkenntnissen machen. Ich hab sie leider nicht, reicht grad so um mir die Informationen on-the-fly im Kopf zu übersetzen, aber für ne Publication is das dann doch bissl holprig denk ich mal.

Und wie waärs wenn man so ne Art Stellenauschreibung macht auf gentoo.de. Also für welche Bereiche (News, HowTo-Pflege usw.) noch Leute gebraucht werden und man sich dann dort bewerben kann um aktiv an gentoo.de mitzuwirken.

Ich studier zwar grad aber ich will mich auch beteilligen!!! Ich könnte n paar eigene HowTo's einbringen, z.b. naja mal schaun was wird (hoffentlich viel!!) zum nächsten Chat versuch ich mal dabei zu seiin.

Greets Markus

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi thereapman,

 *thereapman wrote:*   

> Hab den Thread jetz erst endeck sonst wär ich bestimmt auch zum chat gekommen *g*. Auf alle Fälle ne super Idee![...]
> 
> Ich studier zwar grad aber ich will mich auch beteilligen!!! Ich könnte n paar eigene HowTo's einbringen, z.b. naja mal schaun was wird (hoffentlich viel!!) zum nächsten Chat versuch ich mal dabei zu seiin.

 

schön das du dich beteiligen willst. Um was für HowTo´s handelt es sich denn? Der nächste Chat ist am Montag den 10.10. um 20 Uhr...

 *thereapman wrote:*   

> [...]Vor allem finde ich die News sollten Inhaltlich verbessert werden. die Letzte ist vom 8.8.[...]

 

Das Problem ist bekannt  :Very Happy:  leider ist es zur Zeit so das es an Leuten fehlt die sich der Sache annehmen und mit zwei Leuten ist das schwierig zu bewerkstelligen da sie sich ja noch um den Rest der Page kümmen "müssen". Also auch hier ist jede Hilfe willkommen... (leß dir doch mal das Chat_Log durch da wird über das Thema gesprochen)

 *thereapman wrote:*   

> [...]Wie wärs wenn gentoo.de eine eigene übersetzung des aktuellen GWN macht. da der deutsche ja a) immer ziemlich spät rauskommt und b) nicht immer die selben Themen hat. Müsste halt jemand mit sehr guten Englischkenntnissen machen. Ich hab sie leider nicht, reicht grad so um mir die Informationen on-the-fly im Kopf zu übersetzen, aber für ne Publication is das dann doch bissl holprig denk ich mal.[...]

 

Auch darüber wurde geredet -> "Besetzungsschwierigkeiten" zumal muss auch erstmal der GWN übersetzt werden (Augenmerk auf technische Feinheiten) und das nicht alle Themen vom en GWN aufgegriffen werden hat auch seinen Grund... Es soll ja kurz und pregnant bleiben ->

 *Chat_Log wrote:*   

> Earthwings	gwn
> 
> dertobi123	news inkl. verweis auf neue gwn ausgaben
> 
> Hungry_Hugo	was den inhalt betrifft schon 
> ...

 

 *thereapman wrote:*   

> [...]Und wie waärs wenn man so ne Art Stellenauschreibung macht auf gentoo.de. Also für welche Bereiche (News, HowTo-Pflege usw.) noch Leute gebraucht werden und man sich dann dort bewerben kann um aktiv an gentoo.de mitzuwirken.[...]

 

Wäre eine Möglichkeit... wichtig ist hierbei nur das die Leute dann auch aktiv mitarbeiten und auch wollen. Nicht das dann die Hälfte nach kurzer Zeit wieder abspringt und alles am Rest hängen bleibt  :Cool: . Es sollte sich jeder mit seiner Arbeit indentifizieren können und davon ausgehen das was man macht als "normal" angesehen wird und es nicht ständig Lob (außer natürlich von dem am Projekt beteiligten  :Smile:  ) und Anerkennung gibt.

Also dann... Vorschläge und konstruktive Kritik sind immer erwünscht.

Nachtrag: Ich möchte natürlich keinen davon abhalten Vorschläge, HowTo´s, Tips & Tricks oder was auch immer zu melden nur weil sie nicht aktiv mitarbeiten wollen oder nicht regelmäßig die Zeit opfern können bzw. wollen. Es wird auf jeden Fall jede Art an Mithilfe begrüßt und gewürdigt  :Very Happy:  selbstredend  :Wink: . Es soll auch (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe) die Möglichkeit eingerichtet werden solche Sachen direkt auf die Page zu stellen (aber evtl. Änderungen oder Verbesserungen in Hinsicht auf Funktion und Qualität sind nicht ausgeschlossen -> like Wiki)

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ... Hungry_Hugo (& slick?) ...

 

Sorry, hatte den Chat irgendwie verpennt, aber natürlich bin ich dabei... Kommunikation mit Hungry_Hugo läuft ...

----------

## manuels

wie Inte bereits erwähnte:

ich find die ubuntuusers.de seite recht gut, viel inhalt aber übersichtlich! Könnte man als Vorbild nehmen

----------

## thereapman

@hungry_hugo:

Also HowTo's wären so kleinere Sachen wie einfaches Quite'n'Cool fürn AMD64 oder Lüftersteuerung über Linux.

Halt alles was man sich alles mühsam selber mit Scripten usw. zusammengebastelt hat bzw. aus mehreren auch engl. HowTo's und manpages zusammengeschustert hat.

Bringt mich gleich auf ne weitere idee: Scripte. Jeder hat bestimmt irgendwo n selbstgebautes Script im einsatz wovon auch andre profitieren könnten. könnte man aber im Rahmen der HowTo's mit unterbringen oder so.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi thereapman,

 *thereapman wrote:*   

> @hungry_hugo:
> 
> Also HowTo's wären so kleinere Sachen wie einfaches Quite'n'Cool fürn AMD64 oder Lüftersteuerung über Linux.
> 
> Halt alles was man sich alles mühsam selber mit Scripten usw. zusammengebastelt hat bzw. aus mehreren auch engl. HowTo's und manpages zusammengeschustert hat.
> ...

 

genau so etwas ist auch geplant die HowTo´s sowie Tips & Tricks bekommen einen Platz auf der Page... wie das ganze dann aussieht werden wir sehen.

Es soll nur nicht noch ein drittes oder viertes Wiki geben... viel mehr soll auf Qualität gesetzt werden d.h. auch vorhandene HowTo´s auf ihre Funktion überprüfen, überarbeiten und natürlich Neue schaffen...

Sei einfach am Montag im Chat dabei und bringe deine Vorschläge geziehlt an. 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## nic0000

Gut`n Taach!

Verdammt ich bin doch echt ne Pappnase... Ihr telefoniert schön über die Zukunft von Gentoo.de und ich kriege alles zu spät mit....

(Ist jetzt vielleicht bisschen OT)

Also was mir Persönlich fehlt ist so etwas wie http://www.gentoo-portage.com/ nur halt auf deutsch. Ich finde gentoo-portage.com schon ganz nett gemacht, nur ist es nicht wirklich das was ich mir unter einer "Programm Datenbank" vorstelle. Die Informationen sind aus dem Portagetree selbst generiert, bis auf die paar Kommentare/Screensots/USE Beschreibungen. Da benutze ich lieber gleich Portage. Das ist aber leider ein sehr einsamer Job und der Informationsaustausch etc. bleibt so auf der Strecke... 

Was ich brauchen würde ist ein Ort an dem man zu den einzelnen Programmen genauere Beschreibungen in Deutsch, Tips&Tricks und ähnliches einpflegen könnte oder sich generell über Erfahrungen mit den "einzelnen" Programmen austauschen könnte.

Ich bin schon seit längerem am überlegen wie ich es machen würde, wenn man das in gentoo.de gleich einbauen könnte währe es ja noch besser.

Danke

nico

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Nico,

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> [...] 
> 
> Was ich brauchen würde ist ein Ort an dem man zu den einzelnen Programmen genauere Beschreibungen in Deutsch, Tips&Tricks und ähnliches einpflegen könnte oder sich generell über Erfahrungen mit den "einzelnen" Programmen austauschen könnte.
> 
> Ich bin schon seit längerem am überlegen wie ich es machen würde, wenn man das in gentoo.de gleich einbauen könnte währe es ja noch besser.[...]

 

ooha hmm... also nun ja das ist ne Menge Stuff wenn man nur die Übersetzung betrachtet geschweige denn den Rest den du dir wünschst  :Very Happy: ... mir ist gerade entfallen wie viele Packete es gibt es sind aber schon mehr als ne Hand voll  :Cool: ...

Man(n) sollte sich auf die wichtigsten konzentrieren und es ähnlich wie WiKi gestalten... aber das ist ein Megaprojekt... 

Komm doch heute Abend mal in den Chat und spreche es an dann bekommst du direkt Antwort auf deine Frage.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SkaaliaN

wann steht der nächste chat wieder an!?

----------

## Inte

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Nächster Chat: Montag, der 10. Oktober um 20:00h auf irc.freenode.net in #gentoo-doc-de

 

----------

## SkaaliaN

alles klar..ich versuche auch zu kommen..! ich hoffe mal das ich das schaffe..

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hier eine Zusammenfassung des Chats (kompletter Mitschnitt) auf irc.freenode.net von 20:00h bis 21:15h im Channel #gentoo-doc-de:

Zur Erinnerung die ToDo Punkte vom letzen Chat (alle Änderungen/Erweiterungen/Status sind farbig gekennzeichnet).

Organisation in Teams (min. 2 Personen) zur Pflege des Auftritts (Layout/Design, News, Docs, Howtos, (Erfahrungs-)Berichte & Tipps)

Anarcho und bladus

          o Neustrukturierung der Präsenz gentoo.de mittels div/css über Datenbankabfrage (CMS?)Status: in Arbeit -> Backend steht so das Plugins eingefügt werden können, vorerst aber realisieren einer Zwischenlösung mit aktuellen xsl/xml -- am WE planen der Struktur der Page (dertobie123 & bladus) --o Webinterface für News und Kommentarfunktion

          o Filterfunktion für News-Kategorien

          o Modularisierung der Elemente (News, TippsDB, Kommentarfunktion, etc.) Status: >>>Doku<<< zum erstellen von Plugins wurde angefertigt (Anarcho)

          o Standard konformes Design (nur notwendigste IE Hacks)

          o Dokumentation der Modulschnittstelle

          o Lokale Suchfunktion

          o Als Goodie: Forward-Suchfunktion von forums.gentoo.org & de.gentoo-wiki.org (Keine eigene Indizierung)

Earthwings & Inte (+grahl04 für Security)

          o News (incl. [Auszüge des] GWN)

          o Sinnvolle Kategorisierung erarbeiten (Rubriken: Admin [z.B. GLSA und/oder selbst gepflegter GLADYS], Community [z.B. GUM], etc.)Status: Prioritäten der News definiert und festgestellt, dass bis der Auftritt steht nicht viel gemacht werden kann Hungry_Hugo & slick

          o Community-Porträts Status: in Arbeit -> in Kürze Start der Umfagen (näheres im Chat_Log)

dertobi123

          o TippsDB

Noch ohne Betreuer

          o Berichte/Docs (Wie funktioniert was? z.B. Was passiert beim Bootstrap? Was ist eine Toolchain? Wie richte ich einen CVS-Zugang ein? Wie hilft mir bugs.gentoo.org?)

          o Howtos (Redaktionelle Aufarbeitung von de.gentoo-wiki.org und Howtos aus den Foren - qualität++)

            evtl. direktes verlinken zum Wiki und Auszeichnung mit einem verified by gentoo-doc-de-Award. (Das Logo würde ich gerne basteln)

            Redundanz so weit wie möglich vermeiden (langfristige QA)!Status: -> Scup schreibt eine Doku zu enlightenmentÜbersetzte Dokumentation von gentoo.org muss xml/xsl bleiben!

TOP´s nächster Chat am 17. Oktober:o festlegen der benötigten Module und Anforderungen an dieseo evtl. Präsentation des neuen Layouts der Pageo Präsentation der Fortschritte aus allen Teams

Teilnehmer (indiscriminate sorted): Hungry_Hugo, dertobi123, chrib, bladus, Anarcho, grahl04, Earthwings, Inte, bladus, Scup & slick.

Nächster Chat "statische html Seite-Crew": Sonntag, der 16. Oktober um 16:00h auf irc.freenode.net in #gentoo-doc-de

Nächster Chat "gdeng": Montag, der 17. Oktober um 20:00h auf irc.freenode.net in #gentoo-doc-de

----------

## nic0000

Hallo ihr hübschen und Hungry Hugo ins besondere.

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> ooha hmm... 

 

... ja genau  :Wink: 

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> mir ist gerade entfallen wie viele Packete es gibt es sind aber schon mehr als ne Hand voll ...

  jupp, ich glaube so an 9T-11T Pakete zur Zeit...  Overlays & etc. nicht mitgerechnet.

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Man(n) sollte sich auf die wichtigsten konzentrieren und es ähnlich wie WiKi gestalten... 

 

Wichtiges konzentrieren = my Full ACK 

WKi = Wikiprinzip finde ich toll, aber ich glaube noch ein schnödes Wiki wird nicht den Durchbruch bringen. Wenn MediaWiki oder ähnliches dann massiv aufbohren.

Das sollten wir aber nicht hier erörtern (Sprengt den Rahmen und ist bisschen OT glaube ich)

Neuer Thread vielleicht, wenn du magst und meine Meinung dich interessiert?

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> aber das ist ein Megaprojekt... 

 

Jein, wenn mann/frau es gut macht dann hält sich das in Grenzen (Verwaltung/QualiManagment). Ansonsten sind Übersetzungen immer schwieriges Thema, da mit Arbeit verbunden die sich (noch lange) nicht zu 100% automatisieren lässt aber um eine schnöde Übersetzungsorgie geht es mir auch nicht. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe mir schon ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht... es ist zu packen und ehrlich gesagt ist es auch langsam Zeit das so etwas kommt. 

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Komm doch heute Abend mal in den Chat und spreche es an dann bekommst du direkt Antwort auf deine Frage.

 

Fu***. Ich bin erst jetzt nach Hause gekommen....

Wieder Chance verpasst... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Grüße 

nico

----------

## Inte

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   Komm doch heute Abend mal in den Chat und spreche es an dann bekommst du direkt Antwort auf deine Frage. Fu***. Ich bin erst jetzt nach Hause gekommen....
> 
> Wieder Chance verpasst...

 

So wie es aussieht, wird sich der Montag Abend wohl als feste Größte zum Erfahrungsaustausch etablieren. Schau nächste Woche einfach mal 'ne halbe Stunde früher vorbei, da können wir das eine oder andere (bereits ausdiskutierte) in Ruhe erörtern.

Falls Du ein paar Inspirationen hast, teil uns die einfach hier oder via Mailingliste magazin@gentoo.de (subscribe mit magazin-subscribe@gentoo.de) mit.

Zum Rest (static vs. dynamic documentation) haben wir uns schon des öfteren Gedanken gemacht. Schau einfach mal im Chat vorbei. Hier im Forum läßt sich das nicht so direkt (mit allen Auswirkungen) erklären.

----------

## bladus

subscribe ist mit magazin-subscribe@gentoo.de  :Smile: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *bladus wrote:*   

> subscribe ist mit magazin-subscribe@gentoo.de 

 

Ist das eine offizielle mailing list??

Ich habe eine Mail an magazin-subscribe@gentoo.de geschickt und auch eine Bestätigung erhalten wenn ich aber auf meinen Account oder auf die mailing list zugreifen will kommt immer

 *http://www.gentoo.de/mailman/listinfo/magazin wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.de/mailman/options/magazin/winter.maik@gmx.de Diese Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> 
> Gehen Sie zur Startseite oder benachrichtigen Sie das gentoo.de Team.

 

?? hmm ich bekomme auch keine Mail mit den geschriebenen Sachen (ich habe selber noch keine Mail an magazin@gentoo.de geschrieben doch aber sicher schon der eine oder andere) an meine Mail-Adresse...

Wo könne das Problem liegen & kann ich evtl. die mailing list von einem news server abfragen??

Fragen über Fragen  :Cool: ...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Earthwings

Ich denke, dass nur die Information zur Mailingliste fehlerhaft ist. Mails sind noch keine darüber gekommen.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ich denke, dass nur die Information zur Mailingliste fehlerhaft ist. Mails sind noch keine darüber gekommen.

 

jepp wie Recht du hast  :Very Happy:  habe gerade mal nen "Soundcheck" gemacht und die Mail ist angekommen... *freu* dann kann uns nichts mehr aufhalten  :Cool: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## slick

Zusammenfassung Userporträts

(Version 0.1)

1. Zusammenfassung

Ein Userporträt soll den User vorstellen. Hierbei werden dem User verschiedenen Fragen gestellt die er beantworten muss oder auch kann. Er hat die Möglichkeit 2 Bilder sowie seinen Avatar einzustellen.  Ein Userporträt stellt immer eine Momentaufnahme dar und ist nach der Publikation nicht mehr durch den User ändernbar. Auf Wunsch des Users kann jedoch das Porträt nicht weiter veröffentlich werden.

2. Die Fragen

Die Frage welche dem Nutzer gestellt werden setzen sich aus 2 Kategorien zusammen. Basic- und Userfragen

2.1 Basic-Fragen

Basicfragen werden intern im Team ausgearbeitet und haben die Aufgabe den User im Allgemeinen sowie seinen Weg zu Gentoo zu vorzustellen. Diese Fragen müssen überwiegend beantwortet werden. Bisher geschätze Anzahl der Fragen ist etwas fünf bis zehn.

2.2. Userfragen

Userfragen sind Fragen welche allgemeiner Natur sind und können bzw. sollen auch Offtopic sein. Diese Fragen sind optional. Die Userfragen werden in einem dazu zu erstellenden Thread im deutschen Teils des Forum von allen zusammengetragen. Diese zusammengetragenen Fragen werden gesammelt und nach einer Vorsektion durch das Porträt-Team nach den Merkmalen interessant, witzig und kreativ in eine Datenbank übernommen. Aus dieser Datenbank werden etwa fünf Fragen zufällig ausgewählt und dem Nutzer zu Beantwortung gestellt. Bei der Nennung der Frage wird derjenige User der die Frage ursprünglich gepostet hat mit erwähnt. Also Beispiel so: slick möchte wissen "$frage?"

3. Bilder

Der User erhält die Möglichkeit 3 Bilder hochzuladen. Bilder dürfen nicht der allgemeinen Netiquette bzw. den Forenregeln widersprechen oder das Urheberrecht verletzen. Bilder 3.2 und 3.3 sind mit einer Bildunterschrift zu versehen, die den Inhalt  des Bildes untermalen. Bildformate werden später festgelegt.

3.1 Avatar

Sollte der User über einen Avatar im Forum verfügen muß dieser hochgeladen werden. Ein spätere Änderung des Avatars im Forum hat keine Auswirkungen auf das Porträt, da dieses eine Momentaufnahme des User darstellt.

3.2 Userbild

Der User hat optional die Möglichkeit ein Bild von sich selbst einzustellen. Wenn dieses erfolgt sollte es sich hierbei um ein Bild handeln auf dem der User auch klar und deutlich im Vordergrund erkennbar ist. Fotomantagen werden hierbei in  soweit akzeptiert, wenn sie sich nur auf unwesentliche Teile des Bildes beschränken und nicht zur reinen Verschönerung des Users bzw. der Abbildung dienen.

3.3 Frei wählbares Bild

Der User muß ein frei wählbare Bild einstellen. Als Empfehlung sei ein Screenshot des Desktops, ein Bild der Computerecke oder Arbeitsumgebung zu nennen.

4. Auswahl der User für die Porträts

User können andere (deutschsprachige) User für ein Porträt vorschlagen. Dies erfolgt anonym über ein bereitgestelltes Formular. Eine Liste der vorgeschlagenen User ist nicht öffentlich einsehbar. Werden User mehrfach vorgeschlagen bestimmt dies ihr Ranking für die Auswahl als nächstes Userporträt. Haben mehrere User das gleiche Ranking erfolgt die Auswahl zufällig. Nach der Festellung des Users für das nächste Userporträt wird dieser befragt ob er daran teilnehmen möchte und er erhält Zugriff auf das entsprechenden Formular mit den Fragen.

5. Anmerkung

In der Anfangsphase ist es möglich das noch nicht alle Funktionen technisch abgebildet werden können, hier unterstützt ggf. das Porträt-Team bei der Auswahl der Fragen (2.2.) bzw. bei der Auswahl des User (4.).

----------

## nic0000

Guten Morgen!

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Ich denke, dass nur die Information zur Mailingliste fehlerhaft ist. Mails sind noch keine darüber gekommen. 
> 
> jepp wie Recht du hast  habe gerade mal nen "Soundcheck" gemacht und die Mail ist angekommen... *freu*

 

Ich kann euch irgendwie nicht folgen. 

Also ich habe jetzt eine "confirm" Mail bekommen aber die Website sagt nur "404"   :Confused: 

Es ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu früh für mich....

grüße

nico

----------

## slick

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Also ich habe jetzt eine "confirm" Mail bekommen aber die Website sagt nur "404"  
> 
> Es ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu früh für mich....

 

Sagte die Website zu mir auch, allerdings reicht es die E-Mail zur Bestätigung einfach per Replay zurückzuschicken.

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sagte die Website zu mir auch, allerdings reicht es die E-Mail zur Bestätigung einfach per Replay zurückzuschicken.

 

tnx slick

Ich sag ja: zu früh für mich...

Ich sollte die Mails zu Ende lesen bzw das Hirn2.0 einschalten...

Grüße

nico

----------

## Anarcho

8:21 Uhr zu früh? Da habe ich schon 2 Stunden gearbeitet ...    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 8:21 Uhr zu früh? Da habe ich schon 2 Stunden gearbeitet ...   

 

wie wahr... ich renne seit 07:00 bei meiner Hausbank die Tür ein weil sie fälschlicher Weise per Check  46000,00 vom meinem Konto gebucht haben!!! Und das macht wach um 06:30 Uhr... da hab ich kein Kaffee mehr gebraucht sondern gleich zu meinen Herzpillen gegriffen  :Very Happy: ... und hatte vorsichtshalber schon mal nach einen schönen Brückenpfeiler ausschau gehalten  :Laughing: 

Was ein Glück arbeite ich auch bei ner Bank da kann man die ganze Sache ein wenig schneller in Bewegung bekommen (ich habs tatsächlich geschaft die halbe Filiale und ein paar Leute vom Hauptsitz in Bewegung zu bringen...  :Cool: )

Aber alles hat sich mittlerweile geklärt   :Surprised: 

hehe was ein Spass

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Anarcho

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   8:21 Uhr zu früh? Da habe ich schon 2 Stunden gearbeitet ...    
> 
> wie wahr... ich renne seit 07:00 bei meiner Hausbank die Tür ein weil sie fälschlicher Weise per Check  46000,00 vom meinem Konto gebucht haben!!! Und das macht wach um 06:30 Uhr... da hab ich kein Kaffee mehr gebraucht sondern gleich zu meinen Herzpillen gegriffen ... und hatte vorsichtshalber schon mal nach einen schönen Brückenpfeiler ausschau gehalten 
> 
> Was ein Glück arbeite ich auch bei ner Bank da kann man die ganze Sache ein wenig schneller in Bewegung bekommen (ich habs tatsächlich geschaft die halbe Filiale und ein paar Leute vom Hauptsitz in Bewegung zu bringen... )
> ...

 

Na 46000 - das ist doch was. Dann wäre ich ja fast pleite   :Twisted Evil: 

Gut das sich das geklärt hat!

----------

## slick

Ich hatte heute eine Tag... hatte wie besprochen bei einem Kunden 46.000,- vom Konto abgebucht und irgendwie hatte der aber den Geschäftsaabschluß vergessen und versuchte nun das zurück zu buchen... dabei wars doch schon auf die Bahamas transferiert. Man war das ein Theater hier... 

</witz> 

*schlapplach*

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich hatte heute eine Tag... hatte wie besprochen bei einem Kunden 46.000,- vom Konto abgebucht und irgendwie hatte der aber den Geschäftsaabschluß vergessen und versuchte nun das zurück zu buchen... dabei wars doch schon auf die Bahamas transferiert. Man war das ein Theater hier... 
> 
> </witz> 
> 
> *schlapplach*

 

hehe  :Wink: 

jetzt kann ich auch darüber lachen aber heute morgen gings mir ganz schön anders...

Man(n) ist ja nicht alle Tage mit 46 T im Soll... Haben wäre mir lieber gewesen.

Ich bin mal auf die Valuta Ende des Jahres gespannt... müßten so um die  230,00 sein... die müßten sie mir ja gleich mit zurückerstatten... obwohl bei nem Storno...

ist hier vielleicht ein Bänker anwesend??  :Question: 

Ich habe aber immer so ein Glück letztes Jahr -> Kreditkartenbetrug 3 Monate nachdem ich in Malaysia war wurde mit "meiner" Karte in Singapur schön für 20 T in mehreren Computerläden eingekauft (leider gabs da noch die alten Kreditkarten Ratsche und daher konnten sie das Kartenlimit von 8 T ohne Probs. überschreiten...).

Wenn das weiter so geht lös ich alle Konten auf und näh mir mein Geld ins Kopfkissen ein  :Cool: 

So jetzt aber genug [OT]  :Smile: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## nic0000

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 8:21 Uhr zu früh? Da habe ich schon 2 Stunden gearbeitet ... 

 

Mein Beileid, aber du hast bestimmt mehr als 4 Stunden geschlafen.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   8:21 Uhr zu früh? Da habe ich schon 2 Stunden gearbeitet ...  
> 
> Mein Beileid, aber du hast bestimmt mehr als 4 Stunden geschlafen. 

 

Stimmt: 6 Stunden! 

Aber ich tu mir das ganze freiwillig an, denn dann kann ich schön um 14:30 Schluss machen. Zumindest wenn ich keine Uni habe. Während des Semesters bleibt mir kaum was anderes übrig als vor der Uni arbeiten zu gehen.

----------

## nic0000

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Stimmt: 6 Stunden! 

 

Klingt ja nach Urlaub  :Wink: 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Während des Semesters bleibt mir kaum was anderes übrig als vor der Uni arbeiten zu gehen.

 

Lehrjahre != Herrnjahre

Naja, irgendwann werden wir uns ja sowieso im Sarg gemüdlich machen und endlich ausschlafen können...

Grüße

nico

----------

## Anarcho

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klingt ja nach Urlaub 

 

Und wie! Aber 6 Stunden reichen tatsächlich aus - wenn man am WE dafür 10 Stunden schläft.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Lehrjahre != Herrnjahre

 

Zu schade auch. Aber wenn dann die Herrnjahre erstmal da sind - Holla die Waldfee!

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Naja, irgendwann werden wir uns ja sowieso im Sarg gemüdlich machen und endlich ausschlafen können...

 

Oh ja, endlich Frieden!

----------

## slick

So, wollte nur Bescheid geben, habe am Mo. (17.10.) Weisheitszahn-OP, werde also sehr wahrscheinlich nicht im Chat dabei sein. Und wenn dann im Rauch der Betäubungs-/Schmerzmittel   :Twisted Evil: 

@Hungry Hugo, E-Mail mit meinen Ergänzungen/Änderungen im Dokument bezüglich Porträts solltest bekommen haben.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich werde Sonntag wohl doch schon Nachmittags wieder da sein. Könnte also wegen der statischen Seite mitmachen.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi slick,

 *slick wrote:*   

> So, wollte nur Bescheid geben, habe am Mo. (17.10.) Weisheitszahn-OP, werde also sehr wahrscheinlich nicht im Chat dabei sein. Und wenn dann im Rauch der Betäubungs-/Schmerzmittel  [...]

 

na dann gutes gelingen  :Cool: ...

 *slick wrote:*   

> [...]@Hungry Hugo, E-Mail mit meinen Ergänzungen/Änderungen im Dokument bezüglich Porträts solltest bekommen haben.

 

Ja klar ist alles angekommen. Was hältst du von der Idee mit dem PDF Formular was dann per Mail verschickt wird (ich weiß allerdings noch nicht ob nur der Inhalt oder das komplette Formular verschickt wird) ist doch für den Anfang eine nette Lösung (wenn ich es hinbekomme). 

Für alle anderen die nicht die mailing list lesen -> ich habe mir so in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn überlegt das ich ein PDF-Formular (geht bei der neuen Win Adobe 7.0 Vers.) erstelle in dem dann der User die Fragen beantworten kann. Oben links in der Ecke vom Formular wird dann ein Brief-Symbol auf das dann "geklickt" werden kann und durch das wird das Formular an die hinterlegte Mail-Adresse versendet. Das Teil können wir dann solange verwenden bis eine andere Lösung vorhanden ist (wo z.B. die Daten gleich ausgelesen werden können).

Eine Frage habe ich nur noch zur Verwendung des Logos -> Gentoo Logo kann ich das ohne weiteres in dem Formular verwenden oder gibt es da Copyright Probleme?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## macpogo

zwecks logo hab ich das gefunden

 *Quote:*   

> Für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke darf das Gentoo Logo frei verwendet werden, solange es dazu benutzt wird um auf das Gentoo Projekt zu verweisen. Man kann das Logo zum Beispiel für einen Artikel über Gentoo verwenden oder auf LiveCDs die man auf einer Konferenz verteilt.

 

Ausschnitt aus

http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20050117-newsletter.xml

----------

## slick

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Was hältst du von der Idee mit dem PDF Formular was dann per Mail verschickt wird (ich weiß allerdings noch nicht ob nur der Inhalt oder das komplette Formular verschickt wird) ist doch für den Anfang eine nette Lösung (wenn ich es hinbekomme). 

 

Ist mir vollkommen egal, solange die Lösung OS unabhängig (beim User) ist. Im Zweifelsfalls reicht aber auch ein Textfile, da kann man nix falsch machen. Evt. könnte man auch bis zur vollständigen Lösung auch ein HTML-Formular auf gentoo.de bauen was das dann per Script an eine Mail versendet. Aber es sollte (im Chat?) geklärt werden wer in der Übergangsphase was genau macht. Also wer versendet Formular bzw. stellt es bereit, wer bekommt die Daten und wer pflegt dann die Daten auf der Seite ein. Ist überhaupt so etwas wie eine Übergangsphase dabei vorgesehen oder sollen evt. die Porträts erst mit dem neuem Layout  kommen? (was ich fast sinnvoller finde)

Ich werde schonmal den Einleitungs-Text für den "Fragen-Thread" vorbereiten.

----------

## slick

Entwurf für den "Fragen-Thread"

-------------------------

Titel: [OT] Der ultimative Porträt-Fragen-Thread 

Wie ihr ja sicher wißt wollen wir auf Gentoo.de zukünftig (deutschsprachige) Forum-User mit Porträts vorstellen. Die Teilnahme daran wird freiwillig sein. User können (anonym) dafür vorgeschlagen werden... aber ok, das wird später noch geregelt wie das genau abläuft. Bei der Erstellung der Porträts werden dem Nutzer zum einem einige Basic-Fragen gestellt die es zu beantworten gilt. So etwa nach dem Alter, wie er zu Gentoo kam usw... Desweiteren sollen aber auch Fragen von EUCH gestellt werden. Das läuft folgendermaßen ab: 

Ihr postet in diesem Thread interessante, kuriose, schwierige Fragen die ihr an einen Gentoo-User habt, die können (und ist sogar erwünscht, müssen aber nicht) Off-Topic sein, denn es geht ja darum den User, und nicht primär seine Fachkenntnis vorzustellen, also z.B. mit Fragen nach der Schuhgröße oder nach dem Lieblingsessen. Diese Fragen werden dann gesammelt, evt. nach Schwierigkeit, Kuriosität o.ä. vorselektiert und in eine Datenbank geworfen. Ist nun ein User-Profil zu erstellen werden aus dieser Datenbank etwa 5 Fragen zufällig ausgewählt die es optional zu beantworten gilt. Der Nick des Fragestellenden wird dabei bei der Fragestellung, wie auch später bei der Publikation der Antwort, mit angezeigt. Also als Beispiel wird das dann so aussehen:

slick möchte wissen: Welche Schuhgröße hast Du?

Und hier gleich einige (Beispiel?) Fragen von mir...

Welches ist Deine Lieblingsfehlermeldung (und warum)?

Wem würdest Du Gentoo nicht empfehlen?

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hättest auszuwandern, wohin würdest Du gehen?

Wenn es Gentoo nicht gäbe, welches OS würdest Du benutzen?

Was glaubst Du, warum hat Mr. Spock spitze Ohren?

 :Exclamation:  In diesem Thread bitte keine Diskussionen oder OT, hier bitte nur die Fragen. Zur Diskussion bitte in gentoo.de Next Generation aka gdeng posten.

-------------------------

----------

## Earthwings

Ich würde vorschlagen, alle Diskussionen auf die Mailingliste magazin@gentoo.de bzw ins IRC zu verlagern und hier nur noch Status-Updates/Ankündigungen zu posten. Auf die Weise ersparen wir uns doppelte Diskussionen.

Nächstes Treffen im IRC morgen, Montag, um 20 Uhr in #gentoo-doc-de (Freenode).

----------

## hoschi

Sagt mal, plant ihr eigentlich Gentoo-CDs mit einem "recht schönen Aufdruck" zu vertreiben?

Der offizielle Gentoo-Shop scheint ja nach Drobbins Abgang zu Micr$oft einfach unter der Führung von Cafepress zu vergammeln, seit August gibt es da keine CDs mehr und es steht immer noch was von Juni oder Juli da - im Juni/Juli gab es aber CDs, seit dem Release von Gentoo 2005.1 gibt es da aber nichts mehr.

Irgendwo ist es schon peinlich, eine Distrubtion die nicht mal in der Lage ist ein paar CDs zu verschicken...ouch

----------

## nic0000

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sagt mal, plant ihr eigentlich Gentoo-CDs mit einem "recht schönen Aufdruck" zu vertreiben?
> 
> Der offizielle Gentoo-Shop scheint ja nach Drobbins Abgang zu Micr$oft einfach unter der Führung von Cafepress zu vergammeln, seit August gibt es da keine CDs mehr und es steht immer noch was von Juni oder Juli da - im Juni/Juli gab es aber CDs, seit dem Release von Gentoo 2005.1 gibt es da aber nichts mehr.
> 
> Irgendwo ist es schon peinlich, eine Distrubtion die nicht mal in der Lage ist ein paar CDs zu verschicken...ouch

 

Full ACK

Irgendwie habe ich seit ca. 2-3 Monaten das Gefühl das Gentoo an Qualität und Enthusiasmus verliert. Das ist nicht als Beleidigung oder Unterstellung an irgendjemanden gemeint. Nennt mich Paranoid aber ich glaube daran das es mit dem abkauf von M$ zusammenhängt.

Sorry wenn OT, aber ich musste es einfach mal loswerden

grüße

nico

----------

## Inte

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich seit ca. 2-3 Monaten das Gefühl das Gentoo an Qualität und Enthusiasmus verliert.

  HeHe ... so langsam müssen wir diesem Syndrom einen Namen geben. Mindestens einmal im Jahr hat jeder das Gefühl. Dann wird ein wenig der Frust rausgelassen und ein paar Wochen später ist es wieder gut.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flo_gentoo

Hallo

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag, bezüglich Gentoo.de

Wie wäre es, das veraltete Tabellenlayout mal auf vordermann zu bringen?

Sprich Conatiner, macht den Quelltext überschaubarer, und das ganze auf xhtml1.0 und css umstellen

----------

## nic0000

 *Inte wrote:*   

> HeHe ... so langsam müssen wir diesem Syndrom einen Namen geben. Mindestens einmal im Jahr hat jeder das Gefühl. Dann wird ein wenig der Frust rausgelassen und ein paar Wochen später ist es wieder gut. 

 

Echt? Dann bin ich beruhigt. Ich dachte schon es sei was ernstes  :Very Happy: 

grüße

nico

----------

## Anarcho

 *flo_gentoo wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte einen Vorschlag, bezüglich Gentoo.de
> 
> Wie wäre es, das veraltete Tabellenlayout mal auf vordermann zu bringen?
> ...

 

Hast du dir die restlichen Posts durchgelesen? Ich glaube das solltest du nachholen...

----------

## dertobi123

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Sagt mal, plant ihr eigentlich Gentoo-CDs mit einem "recht schönen Aufdruck" zu vertreiben?
> 
> Der offizielle Gentoo-Shop scheint ja nach Drobbins Abgang zu Micr$oft einfach unter der Führung von Cafepress zu vergammeln, seit August gibt es da keine CDs mehr und es steht immer noch was von Juni oder Juli da - im Juni/Juli gab es aber CDs, seit dem Release von Gentoo 2005.1 gibt es da aber nichts mehr.
> 
> Irgendwo ist es schon peinlich, eine Distrubtion die nicht mal in der Lage ist ein paar CDs zu verschicken...ouch 
> ...

 

Die Option einen Shop inkl. CDs, Shirts usw. für den deutschsprachigen Raum gibt es grundsätzlich, ebenso wie Überlegungen hierzu. Nur gibt es bei relativ kleinen Gewinnmargen zum einen viel Arbeit und zum anderen ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Risiko. Es sind hierzu bereits Rechenspiele durchgeführt worden.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich seit ca. 2-3 Monaten das Gefühl das Gentoo an Qualität und Enthusiasmus verliert. Das ist nicht als Beleidigung oder Unterstellung an irgendjemanden gemeint. Nennt mich Paranoid aber ich glaube daran das es mit dem abkauf von M$ zusammenhängt.

 

Ich sehe da nicht den Zusammenhang. Die Argumentation "Abkauf durch M$" ist nicht paranoid sondern zeugt von Unwissenheit. Daniel hat Gentoo bereits >1 Jahr vor dem Beginn seiner Tätigkeit bei Microsoft verlassen. Seitdem hat sich Gentoo zu einer mehr oder weniger basis-demokratischen Gemeinschaft entwickelt, was Entscheidungsprozesse einfacher, aber auch schwerer mach(t|en kann). Wie auch immer: Dies ist der definitiv falsche Ort fehlende Qualität und Enthusiasmus anzuprangern  :Wink: 

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich sehe da nicht den Zusammenhang. Die Argumentation "Abkauf durch M$" ist nicht paranoid sondern zeugt von Unwissenheit. Daniel hat Gentoo bereits >1 Jahr vor dem Beginn seiner Tätigkeit bei Microsoft verlassen. Seitdem hat sich Gentoo zu einer mehr oder weniger basis-demokratischen Gemeinschaft entwickelt, was Entscheidungsprozesse einfacher, aber auch schwerer mach(t|en kann). Wie auch immer: Dies ist der definitiv falsche Ort fehlende Qualität und Enthusiasmus anzuprangern 

 

Stimmt, sehe ich genauso, dass das nix mit M$ zu tun hat... - waere ja auch zu laecherlich  :Wink:  !

Ich bin seit Mai 2004 (just in dem Moment, wo Daniel sich verabschiedete !) auf Gentoo umgestiegen (vorher SuSE benutzt, jaja - ich schaem' mich ja auch dafuer  :Wink:  !) und muss sagen, ich habe es nicht bereut...

Wir (besser gesagt) die Firma fuer die ich arbeite, setzen sogar einen Production Server (in einem Rechenzentrum ein) und ich habe wesentlich dazu beigetragen, dass Gentoo darauf laeuft... - weiterhin haben wir seitdem insgesamt 12 weitere Gentoo Installationen  (4 fuer Eigenbedarf - Rest bei Kunden) vorgenommen und es (bisher) nicht bereut  :Cool:  ...

Sicherlich war die Qualitaet am Anfang (Mai 2004 - ca. Oktober 2004) besser, aber ich kann verstehen, dass es oft nicht einfach ist, die eBuilds bzw. das ganze 'Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Komponenten' am Laufen zu halten, deswg. will ich mich auch nicht beschweren, sondern eher bedanken  :Wink:  ...

Was gentoo.de betrifft, wuerde ich mich sicherlich ueber eine bessere Community-Site der Deutschen Gentooianer freuen...

Habe in den letzten Monaten ab und zu mal bei gentoo.de vorbeigeschaut, muss aber gestehen, dass der Informationsgehalt der Web-Site mich 'nicht gerade vom Stuhl gehauen' hat... - vielleicht wuerde eine tagesaktuelle News-Seite (als Startpage) mit Infos, Tipps und Tricks besser zu einem erneuten Besuch der Site einladen, oder man koennte auch fuer deutsche Gentoo-User ein Blog mit auf die Site stellen, um fuer mehr Abwechslung zu sorgen...

Duncan

----------

## django013

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, zu Gentoo zu wechseln (von Suse) (nein, ich schäme mich nicht, bisher Suse benutzt zu haben), der emerge läuft noch, d.h. ich bin also noch nichmal ein Noob  :Smile: 

Alles folgende - wie immer - natürlich rein IMHO!

Das Layout von Tabellen auf aktuelle Syntax umzustellen ist eine Arbeit, die kaum ein Benutzer mitbekommen dürfte. 

Da sind andere Tätigkeiten schon wichtiger.

Verglichen mit den hier genannten "Vorbildern" gefällt mir gentoo.de vom Layout am besten!

Keine der anderen Seiten kann mit der Übersichtlichkeit mithalten.

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn gentoo-ng nicht so überfrachtet würde, wie z.B. das Wiki (ist mir zu blass) oder auch gentoo.portage ...

Über die rechte Spalte läßt sich vorzüglich streiten - wenn der Inhalt stimmt, würde ich es für akzeptabel halten.

Was mir am Meisten fehlt, ist die Integration der deutschen Gentoo-Seiten - egal, ob es jetzt dies Forum, das Wiki, Bugzilla oder sonstwas ist.

Wie finde ich von einem zum anderen (wenn ich nicht gerade mit der Nase drauf gestoßen wurde und meine bookmarks mit der Platte starben)? 

Diesen "Zusammenhalt" halte ich für so fundamental, dass er auf der ersten Seite auf den ersten Blick erkennbar sein sollte.

Eine weitere (Layout-)Unstimmigkeit ist für mich, dass "Neue Features in ..." einen Anstrich hat und ausgegraut ist und die Folgepunkte auch in forderster Linie stehen (obwohl es Unterpunkte von "Neue Features in ..." sind und somit eingerückt werden sollten).

Jemand hat geschrieben, u.a. die Breite auf 80% zu setzen.

Davon halte ich garniks, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich ärgere mich immer über Seiten (hauptsächlich von printmedien), die mit fester Breite arbeiten und so viel Platz vergeuden. Als Layouter steckt man immer in dem Dilemma, dass die Seiten bei 800x600 lesbar sein sollten, selbst wenn man nur noch mit mindestens 1600er Auflösung arbeitet. Mit Trix könnte man die Spaltenanzahl im Hauptteil dynamisch an die Browsergröße anpassen.

Für ganz wichtig halte ich, dass die Texte nicht aus den farbigen Flächen bzw. ihren Rahmen wandern können.

Ich bin schon in dem Alter, wo die Augen zwar noch gut sind, die Arme jedoch immer kürzer werden - d.h. ich muss bei vielen Seiten im Firefox erstmal 1 bis n-mal auf Ctrl-+ drücken. Diese Prüfung verwende ich z.B. auch bei eigenen HTML-Seiten (in beide Richtungen bis zum Exzess).

Was mir inhaltlich fehlt (vielleicht gibt es das ja schon - nur hab ich's noch nicht gefunden), sind themenbezogene Leidfaden.

Das Handbuch beschreibt ja eine Standardinstallation bis zum reboot. Dabei ist das ja noch nichtmal die halbe Miete, denn dann geht der Installationsmarathon erst richtig los.

Hier wären Bereiche schön in der Art: Multimedia (vielleicht noch trennen zwischen Musiker-WS und Video-Client), Office, Minimal/embedded, Fileserver, Diensteserver, etc.

Vielleicht mit Howtos, Faq's, Links und Tips und Tricks ...

... wobei - die Bereiche ließen sich auch für die Community verwenden, sodass nicht mehr der IT- bzw. linux-Level das entscheidende Kriterium ist.

... ach ja: Die Antwortzeiten sollten auch akzeptabel bleiben. Habe gerade etwas auf gentoo-portage rumgeklickt - das war alles andere als akzeptabel. Bei aller Liebe zu XML - den Benutzer interessiert es nun wirklich nicht, wie eine Seite geschrieben ist - wohl aber wie lange es dauert, bis er sie lesen kann!

Es wäre schön, wenn dieser Punkt nicht aus den Augen verloren wird.

----------

## amne

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   Sagt mal, plant ihr eigentlich Gentoo-CDs mit einem "recht schönen Aufdruck" zu vertreiben?
> 
> Der offizielle Gentoo-Shop scheint ja nach Drobbins Abgang zu Micr$oft einfach unter der Führung von Cafepress zu vergammeln, seit August gibt es da keine CDs mehr und es steht immer noch was von Juni oder Juli da - im Juni/Juli gab es aber CDs, seit dem Release von Gentoo 2005.1 gibt es da aber nichts mehr.
> 
> Irgendwo ist es schon peinlich, eine Distrubtion die nicht mal in der Lage ist ein paar CDs zu verschicken...ouch 
> ...

 

Bitte bitte, gibt mir eine offizielle CD zum kaufen. Echte Fans zahlen dafür auch 15 (glaube ich, hoffe ich oder so).

Man kann ja mal 100 Stück produzieren, und verkaufen. Klein Einsteigen, mit einer Nullmarge.

----------

## dertobi123

Kurze Erinnerung: Heute abend ab 20 Uhr wieder Meeting in #gentoo-doc-de im FreeNode Netz.

----------

## Inte

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Kurze Erinnerung: Heute abend ab 20 Uhr wieder Meeting in #gentoo-doc-de im FreeNode Netz.

 ... und (mon)täglich grüßt das Gentootier  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich bin heute abend leider verhindert, wäre gut wenn Ihr schonmal weiter an der "static" Seite bastelt.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus Leute,

ich kann diesen Montag auch wieder nicht  :Sad:  aber dafür gehts bei Job bergauf...  :Very Happy: . Ende nächste Woche sind

die Verhandlungen vorbei dann stehe ich wieder voll zu Verfügung  :Cool: .

@slick -> hast du schon die Forenumfrage gestartet?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> ich kann diesen Montag auch wieder nicht 

 

Tja, ich konnte leider auch nicht dabei sein, war Mo./Di. geschäftlich unterwegs, hatte da kein Netz abends  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> @slick -> hast du schon die Forenumfrage gestartet? 

 

Nein, siehe Log in der Message "[gentoo.de Magazin] 20051031 Log" in der Mailinglist. Haben uns darauf geeinigt die Umfrage dann zeitnah zu starten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

wird gentoo auch mal via wap zu empfangen sein?das wäre eine coole sache und könnt auch hilfreich sein.

mfg

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..bekomme wohl leider keine antwort  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Earthwings

Fühlt sich scheinbar niemand für zuständig. Aber du kannst dich gerne einbringen  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich weiß ja nichtmal ob gentoo.de einverstanden is  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Earthwings

Schau doch am Montag um acht mal im IRC vorbei, dann diskutieren wir drüber.

----------

## SkaaliaN

alles klar..bin montag um 8 da..! bis denne  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wird gentoo auch mal via wap zu empfangen sein?das wäre eine coole sache und könnt auch hilfreich sein.
> 
> 

 

Das ist zum einen eine Frage des Verhältnisses zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen, zum anderen muss auch das erstmal "jemand machen", du bist hierzu gerne eingeladen mitzuwirken  :Wink: 

----------

## Quick

Hi, erstmal.

Also das Design finde ich sehr ansprechend. Schlicht und funktional.

Vom Code her genau das gegenteil.

Tabellen Layout.

Direktformatierungen.

Barrierefreiheit ein Fremdwort.

etc.

Macht das ganze doch mal mit einem DIV-Layout und XHTML Valide. Sowas ist eine Arbeit von wenigen Stunden und danach sind Dinge wie WAP-Verfügbarkeit auch nur noch eine Arbeit von wenigen Minuten.

Ich weiss nicht was ihr schon gemacht hat bzw. was in Planung ist. Aber zumindest ein DIV-Layout ist in kurzer Zeit erstellt. Wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde sich mit mir "zusammenzusetzen", könnte man innert kürzester Zeit zumindest mal eine Testseite machen und schauen ob Fragen oder Probleme auftreten.

----------

## CelAthor

Ich wäre da durchaus bereit auch ein wenig Hirnschmalz reinzustecken, obwohl ich bisher nur zur Fraktion der "Nur-Leser" gehöre.    :Laughing: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quick wrote:*   

> Hi, erstmal.
> 
> Also das Design finde ich sehr ansprechend. Schlicht und funktional.
> 
> Vom Code her genau das gegenteil.
> ...

 

hallo,

also ich habe bisher noch keine seite auf diese art erstellt..hast du das schonmal gemacht?

gruß

----------

## Quick

Hi, entschuldige die späte Antwort.

Wie meinst du das "auf diese Art"?

CSS Layout? Das habe ich schon öfters gemacht  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Nachdem es ne Zeitlang eher ruhig war, ist mal wieder Zeit für ein Treffen im IRC. Merkt euch den

Dienstag, 07. März, 19:00 Uhr

#gentoo-doc-de auf Freenode

vor. Wir besprechen die Fortschritte im Backend und die nächsten Schritte.

----------

## Bumsebiene

Hallo,

was hat sich denn nun am 7. März im IRC ergeben (evtl. könnte jemand die Logs posten)?

Falls noch Mitarbeiter erwünscht sind, würde ich mich in nächster Zeit auch gerne an dem Projekt beteiligen.

----------

## dertobi123

Der Termin am 07. März ist mangels Masse mehr oder weniger ausgefallen, ein weiterer Termin ist für Anfang April geplant. Genaueres zu dem Termin ist derzeit noch unklar.

Und ja, Mitarbeit is mehr als erwünscht  :Wink: 

----------

## Bumsebiene

Man könnte die Diskussion natürlich auch in eine Mailingliste (ähnlich der "www-redesign"-Liste) oder ähnliches verlagern. Damit würde man z.B. das Problem einen Termin zu finden, an dem alle Zeit haben, umgehen.

----------

## dertobi123

Gut, du hast den Thread scheinbar noch nicht ganz gelesen  :Wink: 

Es gibt eine magazin@gentoo.de Mailingliste (magazin-subscribe@gentoo.de), das Mailaufkommen ist aber eher gering ...

----------

## Bumsebiene

Hrm, dann hatte ich das von wegen "Geht nicht" falsch verstanden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Nachdem es ne Zeitlang eher ruhig war, ist mal wieder Zeit für ein Treffen im IRC. Merkt euch den
> 
> Dienstag, 07. März, 19:00 Uhr
> 
> #gentoo-doc-de auf Freenode
> ...

 

Nachdem der Termin eher als nicht gelungen zu bezeichnen war folgt ein neuer Anlauf:

Dienstag, 04. April, 19:00 Uhr

#gentoo-doc-de auf Freenode

----------

## Bumsebiene

Gut, ich werde dann auch dort sein.

----------

## Bumsebiene

So, im Chat sind wir zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

- Vorbereitung der Modul-Programmierung bis ~20.04.06.

- Modul-Programmieren ab Mitte Mai.

- Einbindung/Anpassung des Redesigns dann frühestens ab Mitte Juni.

Ein nächstes Treffen ist für Anfang Mai im IRC geplant.

----------

## Anarcho

So,

eine Prerelease der Doku zur Prelease des Frameworks könnt ihr euch ab sofort runterladen:

http://daniundmaz.de/~maz/phpworks-docu.pdf

----------

## Anarcho

OK, ein neuer Ansatz der Doku, diesmal eine Beschreibung der verfügbaren Klassen und Methoden.

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber das wichtigste ist erklärt und man kann sich einen Überblick verschaffen welche Funktionen einem Modul zur Verfügung stehen:

http://matthiasjansen.de/~maz/Docs/phpworks/

----------

## slick

Sooo.... wollte mal fragen was jetzt der Sachstand zum Redesign von Gentoo.de ist. 

@tobi, wir hatten ja auf dem GSC kurz darüber gesprochen, könntest Du es mal bitte zusammenfassen.

----------

## Anarcho

So, mal wieder ein Update:

Nach dem gestrigen Treffen im IRC haben wir folgendes beschlossen:

1. Joggl ist zu jung für tarballs

2. Wir wollen es weiterhin mit meinem Framework aka PHPWorks gestalten

3. Bis Weihnachten vorbei ist und wir endlich feiern können das wir dieses ekelhafte Fest wieder einmal zumindest körperlich unverletzt überlebt haben soll das Design von Aico auf das neue System umgestellt sein und erstmal nur das Newsmodul beinhalten

4. Die weiteren Module werden dann nach und nach eingebaut (z.b. Gästebuch)

Ein paar weitere Informationen:

Eine Live-Demo meines FW könnt ihr ab sofort unter https://www.jansen-systems.de/phpworks bewundern.

Interessant ist dabei das Admin Control Panel, siehe News:

 *Quote:*   

> Alle die sich den Adminbereich mal näher ansehen wollen können sich nun hier als Admin anmelden.
> 
> Dazu einfach folgende Logindaten verwenden:
> 
> User: testadmin
> ...

 

Was wir also haben:

- ein Design (Aico)

- ein FrameWork

Was wir aber brauchen:

PHP Programmierer die die Entsprechenden Module schreiben bzw. weiterentwickeln

Also der Aufruf an ALLE die PHP programmieren können (nach Möglichkeit schon OO in PHP5) und schon immer etwas für die Allgemeinheit leisten wollten (weil sie sich z.b. erfolgreich um den Zivildienst gedrückt haben und sich nun deshalb Vorwürfe machen - hier könnt ihr euer Gewissen bereinigen!):

Meldet euch und arbeitet mit!

----------

